# PureGear Labs



## OutWhey (Oct 27, 2010)

All I can say is WOW! A client of mine is running puregear labs and I am shocked. PureTest E 250, PureEQ 250 and PureDbol and the guy is making the most progress out of all my clients. I have to see if I can get some photos ups of him is he is okay with it.

Anyone else tried PG labs?>


----------



## Vladimir (Feb 6, 2011)

I just received PureDbol 10mg tabs. I'll try to post progress.


----------



## Dolfan84 (Feb 6, 2011)

1st post. Normally I just lurk but since I haven't seen much about pure gear and I am running the prop and test e I thought I would reply. I am running 100mg prop eod and 600mg test e a wk. This is only my second cycle but so far I am impressed with the product. I am a little over 2 weeks in and the prop hit me faster than my first cycle of GP prop. I made good gains off the GP but so far I like the pure Gear a tad more. I will say that I thought the GP was smoother but I don't mind a little soreness the day after.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 6, 2011)

the dbol a great product two thumbs up


----------



## Gawd (Feb 6, 2011)

Trying to try out some PureGear, lol.
3 times from 2 different sources, none have shown up yet.

Very interested though.


----------



## cboozer22 (Mar 2, 2011)

*puregear deca*

anyone try there deca i am running it now with400mg a week with 750mg sust im only two week is so any feedback would be great


----------



## murdoc020 (Mar 3, 2011)

anybody try the winny tabs? i watched the d-bol dvd's and they were g2g but i'm waiting for 2 weeks for the winny's to kick in @ 50mg a day


----------



## frytlon (Aug 7, 2011)

Used Puregear Puretest 300 for a couple of weeks midcycle.  Every time I  pinned it it formed a big lump that hurt for days.  On the bright side,  it completely cleared up my backne, crushed my libido, and totally did  away with all of my aggression in the gym!   No more swearing at those  damn weights!   Pretty package, but total fake.


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 7, 2011)

frytlon said:


> Used Puregear Puretest 300 for a couple of weeks midcycle.  Every time I  pinned it it formed a big lump that hurt for days.  On the bright side,  it completely cleared up my backne, crushed my libido, and totally did  away with all of my aggression in the gym!   No more swearing at those  damn weights!   Pretty package, but total fake.



Where did you get it from?

I used their test for my first cycle and had great results with it.

Started with GP this cycle which was shit but now I am back on that PG and I can tell it is kicking ass. Currently on their NPP as well.


----------



## thepatriot (Feb 28, 2012)

I just recently ordered from *******, he carries the pure gear line. First order went smooth second order only one bottle showed. I emailed him  and waiting for a reply now. He seems to be a good guy and the Deca I got on the previous order was Norma Hellas and def G2G! I have Pure gear prop & primo that I will be running soon so I will give all an update then


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 28, 2012)

hopefully he replies and/or you get the rest of your order!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 28, 2012)

that nigga was kick off here for posting customer info when he got mad at them


----------



## oufinny (Feb 28, 2012)

Interesting, I just started some PureGear 20mg Dbol, seems pretty freaking legit so far if the crazy pumps are any indication.


----------



## thepatriot (Feb 29, 2012)

He did reply, two different packages sent. it seems as though he doesn't ship pills with bottles....not sure why but whatever. I know some labs send two different packages and also dont send all of the gear when they dont have it but I sure as shit wish that they would let us know when they do that....instead we rush to contact them and have to make sure there were no fuck ups and thats annoying as shit!


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 29, 2012)

good deal!


----------



## ngbr05 (Feb 23, 2013)

just got some pg test e and eq in the mail, looks legit but also heard mixed reviews from them...anyone use their gear recently?


----------

